# [PYTHON] Python.h: No such file or directory (résolu)

## Bhaal

Bonjour,

Qui peut m'expliquer à quoi celà est dû notamment lorsqu'il est demander de faire "emerge portage" avant de procéder à tout autre emerge ?

Example:

```
root@bebop ~ # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.0.53 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) portage-2.1_pre3-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) portage-2.0.51.22-r3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) portage-2.0.53.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) portage-2.0.54.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-portage-2.0.53

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/README.RESCUE

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/05portage.envd

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-portage-2.1_pre3-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/2.0.51.22-fixes.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-portage-2.0.54

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/xterm-titles.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-portage-2.0.51.22-r3

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) portage-2.0.53.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.0.53.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work

>>> Source unpacked.

Listing /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/cvstree.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/dcdialog.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/dispatch_conf.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/emergehelp.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/getbinpkg.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/output.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_checksum.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_const.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_contents.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_data.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_db_anydbm.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_db_cpickle.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_db_flat.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_db_flat_hash.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_db_metadata.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_db_template.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_db_test.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_dep.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_exception.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_exec.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_file.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_gpg.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_localization.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_locks.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/portage_util.py ...

Compiling /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.53/work/portage-2.0.53/pym/xpak.py ...

QA Notice: USE Flag 'userland_Darwin' not in IUSE for sys-apps/portage-2.0.53

running build

running build_ext

building 'missingos' extension

creating build

creating build/temp.linux-i686-2.3

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O3 -march=athlon-xp -fPIC -I/usr/bin/include/python2.3 -c missingos.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.3/missingos.o

missingos.c:3:20: error: Python.h: No such file or directory

missingos.c:11: error: syntax error before '*' token

missingos.c:11: error: syntax error before '*' token

missingos.c:11: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

missingos.c:13: error: syntax error before '*' token

missingos.c:13: error: syntax error before '*' token

missingos.c:13: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

missingos.c:18: error: syntax error before 'missingos_methods'

missingos.c:19: warning: braces around scalar initializer

missingos.c:19: warning: (near initialization for 'missingos_methods[0]')

missingos.c:19: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

missingos.c:19: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

missingos.c:19: warning: (near initialization for 'missingos_methods[0]')

missingos.c:19: error: 'METH_VARARGS' undeclared here (not in a function)

missingos.c:19: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

missingos.c:19: warning: (near initialization for 'missingos_methods[0]')

missingos.c:19: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

missingos.c:19: warning: (near initialization for 'missingos_methods[0]')

missingos.c:20: warning: braces around scalar initializer

missingos.c:20: warning: (near initialization for 'missingos_methods[1]')

missingos.c:20: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

missingos.c:20: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

missingos.c:20: warning: (near initialization for 'missingos_methods[1]')

missingos.c:20: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

missingos.c:20: warning: (near initialization for 'missingos_methods[1]')

missingos.c:20: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

missingos.c:20: warning: (near initialization for 'missingos_methods[1]')

missingos.c:21: warning: braces around scalar initializer

missingos.c:21: warning: (near initialization for 'missingos_methods[2]')

missingos.c:21: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

missingos.c:21: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

missingos.c:21: warning: (near initialization for 'missingos_methods[2]')

missingos.c:22: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

missingos.c:24: error: syntax error before '*' token

missingos.c: In function 'posix_error_with_allocated_filename':

missingos.c:27: error: 'PyObject' undeclared (first use in this function)

missingos.c:27: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

missingos.c:27: error: for each function it appears in.)

missingos.c:27: error: 'rc' undeclared (first use in this function)

missingos.c:27: error: 'PyExc_OSError' undeclared (first use in this function)

missingos.c: At top level:

missingos.c:36: error: syntax error before '*' token

missingos.c:37: error: syntax error before '*' token

missingos.c: In function 'missingos_lchown':

missingos.c:41: error: 'args' undeclared (first use in this function)

missingos.c:42: error: 'Py_FileSystemDefaultEncoding' undeclared (first use in this function)

missingos.c:49: error: 'Py_None' undeclared (first use in this function)

missingos.c: At top level:

missingos.c:59: error: syntax error before '*' token

missingos.c:60: error: syntax error before '*' token

missingos.c: In function 'missingos_mknod':

missingos.c:70: error: 'args' undeclared (first use in this function)

missingos.c:71: error: 'Py_FileSystemDefaultEncoding' undeclared (first use in this function)

missingos.c:95: error: 'PyExc_ValueError' undeclared (first use in this function)

missingos.c:108: error: 'Py_None' undeclared (first use in this function)

missingos.c: At top level:

missingos.c:114: error: syntax error before 'initmissingos'

missingos.c: In function 'initmissingos':

missingos.c:115: error: 'PyObject' undeclared (first use in this function)

missingos.c:115: error: 'm' undeclared (first use in this function)

missingos.c:118: error: syntax error before ')' token

missingos.c:119: error: 'PYTHON_API_VERSION' undeclared (first use in this function)

error: command 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.0.53 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 37, Exitcode 1

!!! Failed to build missingos module

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

J'avais Python 2.4.2, j'ai downgrader en 2.3.5-r2 mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai utilisé avec la 2.4.2 tout comme avec la 2.3.5-r2 l'outil "/usr/sbin/python-updater" mais sans succès

"dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44" "media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0-r1" et "dev-python/numeric-23.7" échouent à la compilation.

J'ai bien le fichier Python.h dans "/usr/include/python2.3" soit "/usr/include/python2.3/Python.h"

J'ai même été jusqu'à definir la variable d'environnement PYTHON_INCLUDE=/usr/include/python2.3

mais bien sûr j'obtiens toujours mon message "Python.h: No such file or directory" lors de l'emerge de portage.

Donc quelles solutions proposez vous face à ce problème ?Last edited by Bhaal on Sun Jan 15, 2006 2:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tu as essayé de réinstaller python-2.4.2 ?

```
emerge =python-2.4.2

python-updater

env-update && source /etc/profile

emerge portage
```

Montre nous la sortie de emerge --info, et ton make.conf.

Edit : peux-tu en même temps modifier ton titre (paragraphe 3/3) ? merci.

----------

## Bhaal

```
root@bebop ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-4.0.2, glibc-2.3.6-r1, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/glftpd/etc /opt/glftpd/ftp-data /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 crypt cups curl eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk2 guile idn imlib ipv6 jpeg lcms libg++ libwww mad mhash mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python quicktime readline recode sdl spell sqlite ssl svga tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
root@bebop ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="-gtk -xine gnome -qt -kde -dvd -alsa -cdr"

root@bebop ~ # 
```

Pour ce qui est de réinstaller Python 2.4.2 oui je l'avais fait antérieurement mais celà n'à rien résolu. De toute façon il me faudra le refaire.

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-4.0.2, glibc-2.3.6-r1, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686) 

 

Et si tu essayais de passer en 2005.1 ?

 *Quote:*   

> $ ls -l /etc/make.profile
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 46 sep  6 21:07 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1

 

----------

## Bhaal

Est-ce si nécessaire que celà la 2005.1 ? Pas moyen de résoudre ce problème sans updater le système ?

Je n'ai rien contre mais si je pouvais m'en passer.

Bon en attendant ta réponse je m'en vais voir ce qu'elle apporte cette 2005.1 et comment on procède pour passer le cap...

----------

## netfab

Pourquoi vouloir rester en 2005.0 ? une raison particulière ?

Il n'y a rien de spécial à faire, juste le lien symbolique à modifier :

```
rm /etc/make.profile

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1 /etc/make.profile
```

----------

## Bhaal

Oui ca y est j'en reviens tout juste ==> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml#instructions

Bon je regarde si il y a du mieux, merci pour l'aide.

--EDIT--

Non, bon je passe de Python 2.3.5-r2 à 2.4.2 ...

--EDIT--

Bon et bien j'en suis toujours au même point avec du 2005.1 et Python 2.4.2

----------

## netfab

A tout hasard, tente un revdep-rebuild... sinon, c'est curieux  :Confused: 

----------

## Bhaal

Oui on me l'a déjà proscrit et çà avait cafter dans le emerge,

là c'est la même chose. Enfin bon voilà le log:

```
root@bebop ~ # revdep-rebuild               

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/oxdvi.bin (requires  libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/bin/runacovea (requires  libevocosm-2.5.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/xdvi.bin (requires  libmysqlclient.so.12)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamelgroupwise.so (requires  libsoup-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendgroupwise.so (requires  libsoup-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendhttp.so (requires  libsoup-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/extensions/libecalbackendweather.so (requires  libsoup-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/libImlib.so.1.9.14 (requires  libungif.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/libegroupwise-1.2.so.5.0.1 (requires  libsoup-2.2.so.7)

  broken /usr/lib/libepplet.so.0.1.0 (requires  libungif.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/libimlib-gif.so (requires  libungif.so.4)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so (requires  libmysqlclient.so.12)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-benchmarks/acovea-4.0.0 =app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r5 =dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007 =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.2.3 =media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r3 =x11-plugins/epplets-0.7-r1 

..........

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 6) app-benchmarks/acovea-4.0.0 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) acovea-4.0.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-acovea-4.0.0

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) acovea-4.0.0.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking acovea-4.0.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/acovea-4.0.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * econf: updating acovea-4.0.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating acovea-4.0.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ifc... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-efc... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-lf95... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag  works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for stdbool.h that conforms to C99... yes

checking for _Bool... no

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking libcoyotl/prng.h usability... yes

checking libcoyotl/prng.h presence... yes

checking for libcoyotl/prng.h... yes

checking libcoyotl/mwc1038.h usability... yes

checking libcoyotl/mwc1038.h presence... yes

checking for libcoyotl/mwc1038.h... yes

checking libcoyotl/mtwister.h usability... yes

checking libcoyotl/mtwister.h presence... yes

checking for libcoyotl/mtwister.h... yes

checking libevocosm/evocosm.h usability... yes

checking libevocosm/evocosm.h presence... yes

checking for libevocosm/evocosm.h... yes

checking expat.h usability... yes

checking expat.h presence... yes

checking for expat.h... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating acovea.pc

config.status: creating acovea/Makefile

config.status: executing depfiles commands

Making all in acovea

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/acovea-4.0.0/work/acovea-4.0.0/acovea'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_STDBOOL_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_FCNTL_H=1  -I. -I. -DACOVEA_CONFIG_DIR=\""/usr/share/acovea/config/"\" -DACOVEA_BENCHMARK_DIR=\""/usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/"\"    -O3 -march=athlon-xp -MT acovea.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/acovea.Tpo" -c -o acovea.o acovea.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/acovea.Tpo" ".deps/acovea.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/acovea.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_STDBOOL_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_FCNTL_H=1  -I. -I. -DACOVEA_CONFIG_DIR=\""/usr/share/acovea/config/"\" -DACOVEA_BENCHMARK_DIR=\""/usr/share/acovea/benchmarks/"\"    -O3 -march=athlon-xp -MT runacovea.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/runacovea.Tpo" -c -o runacovea.o runacovea.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/runacovea.Tpo" ".deps/runacovea.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/runacovea.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

acovea.cpp: In constructor 'acovea::acovea_landscape::acovea_landscape(std::string, const acovea::compiler&)':

acovea.cpp:992: error: no matching function for call to 'libevocosm::landscape<acovea::acovea_organism>::landscape()'

/usr/include/libevocosm/landscape.h:73: note: candidates are: libevocosm::landscape<OrganismType>::landscape(const libevocosm::landscape<OrganismType>&) [with OrganismType = acovea::acovea_organism]

/usr/include/libevocosm/landscape.h:66: note:                 libevocosm::landscape<OrganismType>::landscape(libevocosm::listener&) [with OrganismType = acovea::acovea_organism]

acovea.cpp: In copy constructor 'acovea::acovea_landscape::acovea_landscape(const acovea::acovea_landscape&)':

acovea.cpp:999: error: no matching function for call to 'libevocosm::landscape<acovea::acovea_organism>::landscape()'

/usr/include/libevocosm/landscape.h:73: note: candidates are: libevocosm::landscape<OrganismType>::landscape(const libevocosm::landscape<OrganismType>&) [with OrganismType = acovea::acovea_organism]

/usr/include/libevocosm/landscape.h:66: note:                 libevocosm::landscape<OrganismType>::landscape(libevocosm::listener&) [with OrganismType = acovea::acovea_organism]

acovea.cpp: In constructor 'acovea::acovea_reporter::acovea_reporter(std::string, size_t, const acovea::compiler&)':

acovea.cpp:1171: error: no matching function for call to 'libevocosm::reporter<acovea::acovea_organism, acovea::acovea_landscape>::reporter()'

/usr/include/libevocosm/reporter.h:67: note: candidates are: libevocosm::reporter<OrganismType, LandscapeType>::reporter(const libevocosm::reporter<OrganismType, LandscapeType>&) [with OrganismType = acovea::acovea_organism, LandscapeType = acovea::acovea_landscape]

/usr/include/libevocosm/reporter.h:60: note:                 libevocosm::reporter<OrganismType, LandscapeType>::reporter(libevocosm::listener&) [with OrganismType = acovea::acovea_organism, LandscapeType = acovea::acovea_landscape]

acovea.cpp: In constructor 'acovea::acovea_world::acovea_world(std::string, const acovea::compiler&, size_t, size_t, double, double, double, double, acovea::scaling_mode, size_t)':

acovea.cpp:1565: error: 'VERSION' is not a member of 'libevocosm::globals'

acovea.cpp:1591: error: no matching function for call to 'libevocosm::evocosm<acovea::acovea_organism, acovea::acovea_landscape>::evocosm(size_t&, size_t&, int, int, acovea::acovea_mutator&, acovea::acovea_reproducer&, libevocosm::scaler<acovea::acovea_organism>&, libevocosm::random_pool_migrator<acovea::acovea_organism>&, libevocosm::elitism_selector<acovea::acovea_organism>&, acovea::acovea_reporter&, acovea::acovea_world&, acovea::acovea_world&, bool)'

/usr/include/libevocosm/evocosm.h:341: note: candidates are: libevocosm::evocosm<OrganismType, LandscapeType>::evocosm(const libevocosm::evocosm<OrganismType, LandscapeType>&) [with OrganismType = acovea::acovea_organism, LandscapeType = acovea::acovea_landscape]

/usr/include/libevocosm/evocosm.h:291: note:                 libevocosm::evocosm<OrganismType, LandscapeType>::evocosm(libevocosm::listener&, size_t, size_t, size_t, size_t, libevocosm::mutator<OrganismType>&, libevocosm::reproducer<OrganismType>&, libevocosm::scaler<OrganismType>&, libevocosm::migrator<OrganismType>&, libevocosm::selector<OrganismType>&, libevocosm::reporter<OrganismType, LandscapeType>&, libevocosm::organism_factory<OrganismType>&, libevocosm::landscape_factory<LandscapeType>&, bool) [with OrganismType = acovea::acovea_organism, LandscapeType = acovea::acovea_landscape]

make[1]: *** [acovea.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/acovea-4.0.0/work/acovea-4.0.0/acovea'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-benchmarks/acovea-4.0.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 556, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

root@bebop ~ #
```

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> All prepared. Starting rebuild...
> 
> emerge --oneshot  =app-benchmarks/acovea-4.0.0 =app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r5 =dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007 =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.2.3 =media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r3 =x11-plugins/epplets-0.7-r1

 

Mouais, le revdep-rebuild n'y changerai rien...

Désolé, je ne vois pas. Essaye de revenir à des options un peu plus raisonnables dans ton make.conf, en recompilant au fur et à mesure, bien que je ne vois pas trop ce que çà changerait. Tu peux tenter aussi en switchant de compilateur.

Bonne chance.

----------

## Bhaal

Non c'est bon tout est rentrer dans l'ordre via un coup de:

```
mkdir /usr/bin/include

cd /usr/bin/include

ln -s /usr/include/python2.4 python2.4
```

```
>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.53 merged.

 sys-apps/portage

    selected: 2.0.51.22-r3

   protected: 2.0.53

     omitted: none

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

